# Reds Vs Hamster?



## Cal68 (Mar 23, 2007)

not much piranha videos on this site.. anyhow, heres one with a hamster i think....









rbp and a hamster


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

repost

ill let the other members say what they have to say


----------



## mulrooneyryan (Aug 13, 2006)

i found myself chringing during the last feeding....just look at what that feeding did to the water quality...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

cool vid


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

The 2nd animal barely fed any of those big rbs. It was more of a tearing frenzy. Most of them were spitting that sh*t out. 1 day after that feed without a waterchange and the tank would intolerably stink.


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

Nice vid man. That sounds like. Congrads.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Cal68 said:


> *not much piranha videos on this site.. *anyhow, heres one with a hamster i think....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha yeah funny i thin k that was made by a member, No?


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

I guess I just understand the facination of live feedings. P's tear at whatever they eat dead or alive. Only difference in a live feeding is the food can bite back. Nothing wrong with live feedings but I would personally knock out whatever I would toss in there just so my P's wouldnt have a chance of being bit themselves. That and wow what a mess to clean up.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

that hamster was so innocent.. most disgusting video i have ever seen.

the mice arent as bad,,, but a hamster//// come on..


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

At least it was quick.


----------



## chris k (Dec 27, 2006)

Inflade said:


> that hamster was so innocent.. most disgusting video i have ever seen.
> 
> the mice arent as bad,,, but a hamster//// come on..


hamster are innocent and mice are guilty, of what??????


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

I thought it was pretty cool, ate the mouse and hamster quick


----------



## BoOCh_nse (Feb 17, 2007)

neat, and for those that didn't like it, don't watch live feedings if you can't stomach it, reguardless of what is being fed. think this is bad, watch some hyena's in the wild.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ya it was quick


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

cant lie thats a pretty cool video...wrong...but cool


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Thats just wrong IMO.


----------



## Cal68 (Mar 23, 2007)

CorGrav420 said:


> *not much piranha videos on this site.. *anyhow, heres one with a hamster i think....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha yeah funny i thin k that was made by a member, No?
[/quote]

no idea...

feeding it a hamster is not cool but it was fast and quick. thats the way its suppose to be!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I never get why someone would put those hamsters or mice in their tanks. The water quality has to suffer some what from those messes.


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

IMO, this is better than giving them a healthy green terror or pacu to chew on (points disapprovingly at calienteboy.) The hamster was a little extreme I will admit, but it barely felt anything, and it was over quick, not like a big healthy fish that is understanding what is happening and knows there is nothing it can do except die. How do you think that hamster felt? I think it didn't know what was going on, it was scared but couldn't comprehend what was going on too well. It knew it was in danger and all, but I don't think it understood why. THe green terror is much smarter than a red belly. IT knew full well what the piranhas were and what they could do. It has been scientifically proven that _Aequidens_ sp. know what piranhas are and have a built in defense mechanism developed solely for dealing with piranhas. They will group together and bury their tails in the substrate, staring down the piranha, and not giving it any opportunity to attack from behind.


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Imo there isnt 'better' or 'worse' when it comes to videos of piranhas eating big live feeders. Rodent or fish, both would die horribly.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

at least a fish knows death is coming.

would you rather a shark bite your head off right away and kill you,, or have a shark nip at you legs untill you cant swim anymore and then rip you to shreads.. i am so rattled about watching this vid...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow, I honestly didn't think I would care so much, but that video actually disturbed me.


----------



## weister42 (Apr 30, 2006)

I like watching live feedings but it's just a bit gross sometimes, like I would feel much better if I know they don't feel pain but they're mammals so they do.

But yeah, they're at the bottom of the food chain so I guess...


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

I would have to say that the hamster knew it was over with the first bite. In my opinion, theres really no difference between a hamster being fed to ps and a mouse. People have some sentimental thing towards hamsters over mice I guess. Hamsters are every bit as disgusting as mice. As a kid, I had a hamster and a mouse together in a cage. While being well fed and cared for, one night the hamster decided to eat the mouse. It wasn't pretty. Plus, the music in that vid makes me want to drill out my eardrums. I can't stand this phony shock value "metal".


----------



## Pfrenzy (Mar 19, 2007)

disagree feeding live...and showing everyone :nod:


----------



## haitwun (Dec 30, 2003)

Whether you feed a live animal or a dead piece of flesh, the animal died in a horrible way. The catfish fillet or chicken came from an animal that was slaughtered somewhere else. The only difference is that you have a much dirtier tank at the end of this feeding.
Then again...this is kinda cruel.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

that was sick. bet that water stunk tha next day.


----------



## louisvillain (Feb 3, 2007)

That lil effort right there would have made for one nasty cleaning job. Mouse didnt look too happy(for a good reason i guess) but at least the hamster was fast. Personally wouldn't do it but.


----------

